# Bán bàn nâng thủy lực WP 300Kg



## Loan cnsg

_Bán bàn nâng thủy lực WP 300Kg 

Bàn nâng thủy lực WP 300kg là dòng sản phẩm được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Bàn nâng có tải trọng nâng phù hợp với đa số yêu cầu khách hàng cần.

Đây là dòng sản phẩm ưu tú nhất của hãng NIULI – Trung Quốc được Công Ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn nhập phân phối trên toàn quốc._



*CÁC THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT CƠ BẢN*​

Tải trọng nâng(kg): 300

Chiều cao nâng cao nhất(mm): 900

Chiều cao nâng thấp nhất(mm): 340

Chiều cao nâng thực tế(mm): 560

Chiều dài tổng thể(mm): 925

Kích thước mặt bàn(mm): 855x500x50

Đường kính bánh xe(mm): 127

Trọng lượng(kg): 82

*CẤU TẠO BÀN NÂNG THỦY LỰC*​Mặt bàn của bàn nâng thủy lực phẳng và rộng làm từ thép tấm dày, liền khối. .

Khung sườn cũng được làm từ thép dày và thiết kế hình chữ X ( hay cắt chéo), có thể là ziczac.

Hệ thống thủy lực được thiết kế phù hợp, mạnh mẽ giúp cho việc nâng hạ dễ dàng hơn.

Bàn nâng thủy lực 200kg 500kg 800kg WP Series có 4 bánh xe làm từ chất liệu PU lõi thép, 2 bánh trước cố định, 2 bánh sau xoay để xe có thể dễ dàng chuyển hướng và có khung thép bảo vệ bánh xe

Tay đẩy thiết kế ngang tầm kéo

Cùm xả gió đặt ngay tay đẩy hỗ trợ việc hạ bàn nhanh chóng

Toàn bộ xe được phủ 1 lớp sơn tĩnh điện bền màu, giúp bảo vệ kết cấu thép bên trọng.

*ƯU ĐIỂM*

- Chắc chắn và bền bỉ vượt thời gian

- Trọng lượng nhẹ, dễ dàng mang đi

- Di chuyển dễ dàng, êm ái và chắc chắn

- Có thể thu gọn sau khi sử dụng.



*ỨNG DỤNG*​Bàn nâng thủy lực 500kg được sử dụng để nâng – hạ - di chuyển các loại thiết bị, máy móc, hàng hóa, chậu cảnh,…

Loại bàn nâng thủy lực 500kg được sử dụng cho các vật càn nâng – hạ từ dưới 500kg

Nâng – hạ và di chuyển thiết bị như: máy móc, xe gắn máy, động cơ các loại, …

Nâng – hạ Banner, bảng hiệu, ….

Bàn nâng còn có công dụng nâng – hạ - di chuyển hàng hóa từ nơi này sang nơi khác, từ xe tải hạ xuống và di chuyển hàng vào kho

Ngoài bàn nâng , công ty chúng tôi còn rất nhiều mặt hàng thiết bị khác . Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm tại : thegioixenang.com



CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN

Địa chỉ : 154/1 Quốc Lộ 1 A, P. Tân Thới Hiệp, Q. 12, Tp. HCM

Số điện thoại : 0985.841.437 - 028.3849.6066 – Fax: 028.3849.6080

Web: thegioixenang.com Gmail : thamcnsg@gmail.com


----------

